# Aumentar Recepcion celular de un GPS



## jikaro (Dic 17, 2009)

Buenas
tengo una duda y me gustaria me ayudaran, yo trabajo con equipos GPS que trabajan junto con la red celular para enviar los datos por internet, la cuestion es que en un punto de la ciudad no hay mucha cobertura celular y por lo tanto los equipos GPS deja de transmitir en dicho lugar, quisiera saber si colocando una antena mas grande a los dispositivos la recepcion mejoraria?? pregunto porque tenemos pensado comprar unas antenas que son mucho mas grandes pero nose si ayudarian en algo


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 19, 2009)

Los que necesitan mejores antenas son los telefonos moviles y con el amplificador + antena adecuados, mejoran la trasnmision/recepcion de señales. Pero otra cosa muy distinta son los receptores GPS. Salu2


----------



## jesust (Ene 13, 2010)

Los celulares ( telefono moviles ) si son GSM mejor ya que a 900 Mhz, esta frecuencia no se atenua tan rapido como si es UMTS 1800 Mhz, por lo tanto primera opcion elige GSM mejor que UMTS, segunda opcion si puedes poner antena GSM exterior al telefono mejor, con una antena SIEMPRE mejora la calidad de recepcion/transmision.
Saludos


----------

